# I Would Like To Mod This But Don't Know Where To Go



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

the dial lume is pants and I would love an orange second hand.

any ideas, and I would like to have a cwc unbranded style dial


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Possibly worth looking at the mkii custom dials, you'll need to know if a suitable dial size can be obtained etc etc

Also look at a slightly domed glass :tongue2:

Imo those sword hands look cool.

Regs

Bry


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

Mk11 is a good bet or Harrold (yobookies)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mkII are good, but expensive. I would personally go 2 yobokies for the dial and hands, with a nice polished chapter ring. Pm me if u harolds details as im in work at the mo, and cant access pm on my phone


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

looking at it now, you may have problems getting hold of stuff to mod it....usually you can only get replacement dial/hands/chapter for the various seikos/miyota movements (along with some for seiko quartz) and ETA. Unless your watch uses any of these movts then it may be problematic or at least a little harder to source the items you want. Unless its a seiko, then getting a domed crystal will be expensive, if not impossible. And the gaskets will have to be replaced too.....there are some early seiko's where it is near impossible to get hold of.....

it looks like one of Ray Wongs rhula's you have there (although i may be wrong :lol: ) and if it is, it will have an un jeweled ETA of chinese origin.....which if it is, aint good news on getting ETA hands for, as the spacing is wrong...if this is the case, then it may be wise to send the watch to bri to be re-lumed, however, this could be a problem too (full of good news aint i???) as they have a habit of falling apart when messed about with.....and the dial will also be *VERY* thin....in fact its photographic paper....

now, its not all bad news.....i could of course be completely wrong about the brand of watch you have there, in which case disregard :lol:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

just flipped it h34r:


----------

